# Mosin Nagant



## Genius. (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats up with these rifles?

I have been seeing a ton of them lately show up on the used gun racks lately? For cheap too.

Heck, most of them are under $100.

I am thinking, heck, for $75 I can have a rifle. (I've spend alot more on stupider things)

Whats the consensus in these? 

Any good or not?

Ammo easy to come by? Or I should ask is brass easy to come by seeing I reload.

I am assuming it is a 7.62 variant?


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 9, 2011)

7.62 x 57. Lots of whoomph. Decent shooters for what they cost. Do not disassemble the bolt unless you have lots of time on your hands and like headaches. I don't remember exactly but Russia survived like 4 or 5 wars using only the Mosin. 

If you like fiddling around they can be had for half that price, but ya got to do lots of sanding, bluing and finishing.

When the Rooskies needed a sniper rifle they would shoot some off the assembly line and pick the most accurate. There is a pretty interesting story behind them if you look it up.


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oops change the 57 to 54. I guess I had the 7 Mauser on my mind.


----------



## Genius. (Jun 9, 2011)

What kind of accuracy are you going to get out of one of them at 100 yards.

Will they do sub MOA?


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 9, 2011)

I believe they came out in 1898 so I doubt if you'll get gnats eye sized groups out of them. I would guess even the ones at surplus now would be what sixty seventy years old and most of them have been stored in a salt mine since WW2. If you want to talk MOA I would suggest you take a grand or two or three or four and buy a modern gun. I wouldn't be afraid to go up against any WW2 military rifle with mine, a good Mauser would probably beat it, but I would hesitate to take it to the Olympic Games with me. If ya want something cheap to throw in your truck and hunt groundhogs or whatever with its hard to beat a Mosin.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is a little data I looked up on recent tests with a $69 Mosin Nagant.
At 100 yards the shooters got 1.75" groups, but could squeeze out a few just under 1.5", or a tad larger than a quarter.
Here's what one shooter was loading......


> 50 grs Accurate Arms 4350, CCI 200 primer, Graf/Prvi case, .311 diameter Sierra 174 gr Match King or 180 SP, OAL 3.000 and for rifles that need .312 bullets use the 174 gr Hornady RNSP OAL 2.790 and this is important to accuracy. Use a Lee Factory Crimp Die on all loads.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 9, 2011)

TheGenius said:


> What kind of accuracy are you going to get out of one of them at 100 yards.
> 
> Will they do sub MOA?


 
Some of the Mosins made in Finland were 1.5 moa, with iron sights. Mosin Nagants have a long and varied history.
The best surplus is Russian, the hottest is Czech, avoid the Albanian brass case, its crap. All are Berdan primed, most are steel cased. Ammo is still kinda cheap, plentiful compared to the .303 British.
The carbines breathe fire, the 91/30 rifles are easier on the shoulder. Last I heard, there are over 200 variations.


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 9, 2011)

What you want to do is watch a movie called Enemy At the Gate. If ya don't know its about a kraut sniper and a rooski sniper hunting each other in Stalingrad. Damn good movie and the rooski is using a Mosin.


----------



## Genius. (Jun 10, 2011)

fubar2 said:


> I believe they came out in 1898 so I doubt if you'll get gnats eye sized groups out of them. I would guess even the ones at surplus now would be what sixty seventy years old and most of them have been stored in a salt mine since WW2. If you want to talk MOA I would suggest you take a grand or two or three or four and buy a modern gun. I wouldn't be afraid to go up against any WW2 military rifle with mine, a good Mauser would probably beat it, but I would hesitate to take it to the Olympic Games with me. If ya want something cheap to throw in your truck and hunt groundhogs or whatever with its hard to beat a Mosin.


 

Nah, I aint looking for a tack driver, I have those already.

I am just seeing a rifle for $75 and wondering, heck, why not.

I just dont want something that is going to shoot something like 5 MOA, and only find milsurp ammo (no brass because it is beridan primed)


----------



## gilraine (Jun 10, 2011)

mine is minute of coyote accurate... have no problems hitting a 9 inch pie plate at 300 yards with irons...


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 10, 2011)

TheGenius said:


> Nah, I aint looking for a tack driver, I have those already.
> 
> I am just seeing a rifle for $75 and wondering, heck, why not.
> 
> I just dont want something that is going to shoot something like 5 MOA, and only find milsurp ammo (no brass because it is beridan primed)


 
There is always some risk on a military rifle, lots of them have some bodacious bore wear. I have an SKS that all but chucks bullets sideways. Heck for all Nagants cost go buy ya one. If it ain't what you think it should be hang it on the wall, still cheaper than some paintings. From what you've told me you're looking for and what I've seen and heard about Nagants, I seriously doubt you'll be disappointed. Just study up on the bolt and take some aspirin before you even attempt to take it apart. Actually taking it apart ain't so bad, but getting it back together is a pisser.


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 10, 2011)

The ammo, well you may have to drive to Moscow to pick it up, I'm joking. Modern new or surplus you're choice no problem. Unless Washingtoon outlaws it. Even Berdan primed can be reloaded, just kind of a pain.


----------



## Genius. (Jun 11, 2011)

fubar2 said:


> There is always some risk on a military rifle, lots of them have some bodacious bore wear. I have an SKS that all but chucks bullets sideways. Heck for all Nagants cost go buy ya one. If it ain't what you think it should be hang it on the wall, still cheaper than some paintings. From what you've told me you're looking for and what I've seen and heard about Nagants, I seriously doubt you'll be disappointed. Just study up on the bolt and take some aspirin before you even attempt to take it apart. Actually taking it apart ain't so bad, but getting it back together is a pisser.


 

nah, when I screw a gun up I just run it to Dinger. He will save my ass


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 11, 2011)

A few years back I was at a Silverado gun show and a dealer had SKS's stacked to the ceiling for $89 apiece. I still kick myself for not buying a couple of them. I've thought about getting a Nagant for the same reason, high powered rifle for under a 100 bucks. But I also collect model 99 Savage's, and I have several sales to go to over the summer, so I'm not buying anything else for the time being, Joe.


----------



## gink595 (Jun 11, 2011)

I bought one for 75.00 from one of the sporting goods stores, they were running a special. I got the thing home and pulled it out of the box and it was brand new, it had never been used. It is dated right after WWII. Not to many buys in life like that


----------



## gomlin (Jun 12, 2011)

Just so happens that I don't know alot about chainsaws...thats why I'm on this forum. However, I know lots about guns. I have had several Mosin Nagant rifles over the years. For a military gun they are quite well made and accurate. The surplus ammo is very easy to find and is always very cheap. For fun shooting pay a little more and get an M44. It is the cutdown carbine version. VERY loud but crazy accurate with the bayonet out. By the way all Russian bolt guns shoot more accurate with bayonet affixed...go figure. My all time favorite is my Remington, yes REMINGTON, 1895 Mosin. They were made for the Czar before the commies took over. Most never left the US....Mine is all matching numbers with the Czar markings and Finnish capture marks intact....Alot of history for ~100 bucks.

Jim


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 12, 2011)

gomlin said:


> Just so happens that I don't know alot about chainsaws...thats why I'm on this forum. However, I know lots about guns. I have had several Mosin Nagant rifles over the years. For a military gun they are quite well made and accurate. The surplus ammo is very easy to find and is always very cheap. For fun shooting pay a little more and get an M44. It is the cutdown carbine version. VERY loud but crazy accurate with the bayonet out. By the way all Russian bolt guns shoot more accurate with bayonet affixed...go figure. My all time favorite is my Remington, yes REMINGTON, 1895 Mosin. They were made for the Czar before the commies took over. Most never left the US....Mine is all matching numbers with the Czar markings and Finnish capture marks intact....Alot of history for ~100 bucks.
> 
> Jim


 
Some of the real old old ones have some kind of an obscure Russian numbering system on the rear sight. I'm just curious, does yours have that? I can't remember what they called it but I guess there are very few people left who can read or understand it.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 16, 2011)

fubar2 said:


> Some of the real old old ones have some kind of an obscure Russian numbering system on the rear sight. I'm just curious, does yours have that? I can't remember what they called it but I guess there are very few people left who can read or understand it.


 
Arshins, about 28 inches or 71cm.


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 16, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Arshins, about 28 inches or 71cm.


 
Evidently not as hard to figure out as I'd read. 

MORE WODKA and give me two arshins elevation.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 18, 2011)

Humorous Comparison of an AK47, an AR15 and a Mosin Nagant


Humorous Comparison of an AK47, an AR15 and a Mosin


----------



## promac850 (Jun 18, 2011)

derwoodii said:


> Humorous Comparison of an AK47, an AR15 and a Mosin Nagant
> 
> 
> Humorous Comparison of an AK47, an AR15 and a Mosin


 
Funniest thing is that's actually quite true.

Stupid AR's have to be cleaned all the time, stupid AK's can't hit ####, and stupid Mosins, oh wait, Mosins aren't stupid...


----------



## gomlin (Jun 18, 2011)

It is very funny and definately has a lot of truth to it. If #### hit the fan tomorrow and I could only take 1 rifle with me, it would be that old Mosin Nagant. Also with several spam cans of ammo no concerns of running out soon. I love my chances against both the AK guys AND the AR guys....

Jim


----------



## promac850 (Jun 18, 2011)

gomlin said:


> It is very funny and definately has a lot of truth to it. If #### hit the fan tomorrow and I could only take 1 rifle with me, it would be that old Mosin Nagant. Also with several spam cans of ammo no concerns of running out soon. I love my chances against both the AK guys AND the AR guys....
> 
> Jim


 
Yep, one of the only things better than one of these Mosins is a Barrett light .50, and an infinite supply of ammo, and a place in the middle of nowhere, with perfect location as to allow the best vantage point in the world. Like that will ever happen, so I plan on having a few Mosins to fall back on, since they are die hard rifles. There's a reason they were used for so many years, like the 1911. People simply found them to be among the very best.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, not trying to start any ruckus here, but if the going gets tuff, I've got my Dad's 03A3, 2 Garands, and a Colt model 1927 in 11.25mm. With them I can protect the rest of my toys, Joe.


----------



## promac850 (Jun 20, 2011)

rarefish383 said:


> Well, not trying to start any ruckus here, but if the going gets tuff, I've got my Dad's 03A3, 2 Garands, and a Colt model 1927 in 11.25mm. With them I can protect the rest of my toys, Joe.


 
Yep, the 1903 "Springy" is real good, as is the M1 "Garandpa" and M1 Carbine... they all are among the best as well, the Colt definitely is too... most of the Colt guns are up there. Sorry, the M16/AR-15/M4 stuff kinda suck. Too picky on having to be cleaned all the time.

You should've seen the Carbine when I cleaned it... holy crap, it hadn't been cleaned in years until I got the special tools (trigger spring and gas piston wrench) to do work on it.

It was dirty, and we thought something was really wrong with the ammo we bought, but it turned out that the gun was so dirty that the certain brand ammo we used wouldn't cycle the action.

It's now wearing a nice even coat of Rem Dri-Lube with teflon. It's smooth as butter and super easy to send that lead downrange...  I fired 90 rounds through it shortly after cleaning her up, no stopping to cool down, just slapped each 30 rounder in after the previous one... she ticked on like a Swiss watch... smoke coming out from under the hand guard and all... with the ammo that we thought was faulty. 

In short, clean your guns, lol... I realized as soon as I took the Carbine apart, that it was the years of built up crap in it that was causing the failure to fire and feed every so often. I imagine there must have been at least 1000 rounds fired through it since it's previous cleaning. 

Carb cleaner is handy here too... I simply sprayed a little on a rag and wiped the trigger group parts down. It was very effective at removing dust, oil, gunpowder and whatever else could've been on them parts.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 26, 2011)

I actually just picked up a nice Mosin. Cost me $60 bux and the best money i ever spent. Mine is a 1942 and came with the bayonet. That 7.62x54 is a nice round and is cheap. Good thing cause i'm about to purchase a Romanian PSL-54 and it uses the same ammo. Shame is corrosive though and twice the price to get non corrosive. I spend a few extra bux to feed the AK and SKS though as the non corrosive stuff is not much more then surplus.


----------



## gomlin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Pictures of my Remington Mosin Nagant-----THE ####!*

View attachment 188856
View attachment 188857
View attachment 188858
View attachment 188859


Shows the Remington markings, Czar crest, and the "SA" on the side from capture by the Finns. Also a pic of the Russian sight graduations in meters...can u imagine 1200 meters....and the better Finnish sling system.

Jim


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't give corrosive ammo a second thought, just clean with Windex as soon as you can.


If you like the funkiness of the Mosins, take a look at the Nagant revolvers, very odd little things.

I bought this a couple years ago, just over $100 OTD. 







The proper ammo is hard to come by, I shoot S&W .32 Longs and H&R .32 Magnums with no problems.


----------



## gomlin (Jun 28, 2011)

There are replacement cylinders available for the Nagant revolvers that allow the use of standard ammo. I cant recall the round but im sure a sure would bring it up.

Jim


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 28, 2011)

gomlin said:


> There are replacement cylinders available for the Nagant revolvers that allow the use of standard ammo. I cant recall the round but im sure a sure would bring it up.
> 
> Jim


 
32ACP, a worthless investment as they rarely fit without some work.
The H&R will work just fine.


----------



## promac850 (Jun 29, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Don't give corrosive ammo a second thought, just clean with Windex as soon as you can.
> 
> 
> If you like the funkiness of the Mosins, take a look at the Nagant revolvers, very odd little things.
> ...


 
You use windex to clean guns? Never heard of that being done before.

I use Hoppe's No. 9 solvent, and re oil with No. 9 shooting oil.

IIRC, the primer is the corrosive part of corrosive ammo... am I correct?


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes the primers have corrosive salts. The Windex neutralizes the salts and the ammonia removes the copper fouling from the bore. 7.62X54R bullets are steel jacketed, plated with copper, it comes off easier than a copper jacket.


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 29, 2011)

promac610 said:


> You use windex to clean guns? Never heard of that being done before.
> 
> I use Hoppe's No. 9 solvent, and re oil with No. 9 shooting oil.
> 
> IIRC, the primer is the corrosive part of corrosive ammo... am I correct?


 
Windex is kind of a cheap do all for shooting black powder. I first heard of it when I got into cap and ball revolvers.


----------



## promac850 (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool. Will have to stock up on Windex too then. 

Does Hoppe's No. 9 work okay to take care of corrosive salts and such like Windex does?


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 29, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Cool. Will have to stock up on Windex too then.
> 
> Does Hoppe's No. 9 work okay to take care of corrosive salts and such like Windex does?


 
I ain't gonna answer that one, wouldn't want to say either way. All I know is when a c and b revolver get fouled and jams up, Windex is a cheap quick fix. Your guns, treat them as such.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 29, 2011)

It is the water and soap in the Windex that takes care of the salts.
Of course you already know to oil everything after cleaning.


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm surprised the Rooskies were satisfied with a hand gun as small as a .32. I would think the Ivans would at least want like a six inch bore and enough powder to blow a mountain pass.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 30, 2011)

It was an economic move, they used the same barrels the the 1891s used. They also found that the 7.62X38 would pierce winter clothing better than the .44 S&W the Nagant replaced.


----------



## promac850 (Jun 30, 2011)

fubar2 said:


> I ain't gonna answer that one, wouldn't want to say either way. All I know is when a c and b revolver get fouled and jams up, Windex is a cheap quick fix. Your guns, treat them as such.


 


RandyMac said:


> It is the water and soap in the Windex that takes care of the salts.
> Of course you already know to oil everything after cleaning.


 
Alright, Windex will go on the list. of 'Need to buy'...


----------



## r&r (Jun 30, 2011)

These rifles/pistols get some shout outs in Ken Folletts book Fall of Giants it takes place in the early 1900's lots of WWI stuff.


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 30, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> It was an economic move, they used the same barrels the the 1891s used. They also found that the 7.62X38 would pierce winter clothing better than the .44 S&W the Nagant replaced.


 
That makes sense. I learn something new every day.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 30, 2011)

They also used the same barrels with the PPSh-41 "Burp gun", for the same reason. It used the 7.62X25 Tokarev round.


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 2, 2011)

RANDY MAC, whats your personal unbiased opinion on shoot ability and accuracy of Nagant rifles? Do tell.


----------

